# Model 3 Black Front Car Mats.



## bggolf (Dec 17, 2021)

Model 3 front mats. Wheaton, IL. Perfect for winter slush. Purchased direct from Tesla. Mats have edges to hold dirt and water from getting on carpet.


----------

